

Flow Control and Garden Path Sentences - jacopotarantino
https://jack.ofspades.com/flow-control-in-programming-languages-and-garden-path-sentences/

======
PaulHoule
I disagree.

X if Y

is a great syntax for guards at the top of a method.

